# Clausing Lathe 12X36



## dgehricke (Nov 4, 2017)

Greetings all,
Does anyone have any idea what these lathes go for these days ? It looks too be from the 50-60 no model# it does have a quick change gear box the fellow that has it claims to have installed many new items,gears etc.
thanks for the info
Regards
dgehricke


----------



## Lordbeezer (Nov 4, 2017)

Pictures or more info might help you get some answers.i just picked up a 100..mk 3


----------



## dgehricke (Nov 5, 2017)

heres a photo of the lathe, I all ready have an Atlas 10F and I want to find what accessories will fit the Clausing.
Thanks for the help.
dgehricke


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 5, 2017)

Guessing here more than facts from experience, I have a Clausing 5418 12" lathe and owned an Atlas 12" 3900-series years ago.

Atlas 10" lathes had flat ways as far as I know (my 12" x 36" 3900-series did).  Clausings all had V-ways, so no go on the tail stock or steady rest. My Clausing 5418 has a MT4.5 in the head stock, MT3 in the tail stock.  The Atlas used a MT3 and MT2 respectively, so no go there unless you use MT2-MT3 adapters.

If you're using an AXA sized QCTP will work on both; I have a BXA-sized one on my Clausing and Grizzle G0709 14" x 40" lathe.  I don't usually swap QCTP's between my two lathes; have been blessed with a decent shop budget and have quite a few QCTP holders dedicated to each lathe.  

Bruce


----------



## dgehricke (Nov 5, 2017)

Bruce,
Thanks for the response, I did a lot of digging on the Lathes UK web site and I think I found the model etc.It looks like a CLAUSING model 100 or 200 mk3a The fellow selling it has very little knowledge about the machine. I found info that it does have MT3 headstock and MT2 tailstock and  it will thread at 46rpms in back gear. Also he does not say how to load it and once I get it home how do I unload it ? Lots of food for thought.
Last thing he wants $750.00 and he has not told me of any tooling so its really up in the air.
Thanks again
regards
dgehricke


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 5, 2017)

dgehricke said:


> Bruce,
> Thanks for the response, I did a lot of digging on the Lathes UK web site and I think I found the model etc.It looks like a CLAUSING model 100 or 200 mk3a The fellow selling it has very little knowledge about the machine. I found info that it does have MT3 headstock and MT2 tailstock and  it will thread at 46rpms in back gear. Also he does not say how to load it and once I get it home how do I unload it ? Lots of food for thought.
> Last thing he wants $750.00 and he has not told me of any tooling so its really up in the air.
> Thanks again
> ...


I'm happy with my Clausing, it's a well built machine.  That is a pretty good price depending on what's there and condition.  I bought my 5418 from a school shop auction for $600.  It had a full set of Armstrong tool holders, 3-jaw, 4-jaw, live center, dead center (MT4.5 for the head stock), drill chuck center, and a few dogs.

Bruce


----------



## rock_breaker (Nov 12, 2017)

That is very close in appearance to my 100 MK3! I enjoy mine, just finished a 1.75" of washer for repairs to my power feed on my mill/drill. A few years ago my SIL and his boss came into the shop with a broken three point hitch third member off a large JD tractor. Made a 1.25" OD x 10" long 10 TPI bolt that was welded to the broken stub. Machine is still working.
If I had the room I would lke to have that one
Have a good day.
Ray


----------



## RWL (Nov 12, 2017)

I'd say $750 is a reasonable price.  I don't see smaller lathes (e.g. S Bend 9" lathes) around here going for less than $1000.  I had one of the 4800 or 4900 series 12'' Clausings (don't remember the model any more) and it was a good machine.  I sold it for $1500 a couple of years ago, but it was pretty well tooled and had a taper attachment.  The lathe you showed had a chuck and a live center.  The only thing you'd need to make chips is something to hold cutter bits.  A BXA tool post and tool holders will set you back $135 at CDCO then you'd need either a few HSS cutting bits or indexable carbide tools to go in the tool holder.   You'll eventually want a 4 jaw chuck and steady and follower rests.  Depending on what you do, you may also want a 10" faceplate.  The rests and faceplate typically came with the lathe and are missing from this offer but aren't a deal breaker.  I'm pretty sure the spindle on that lathe has a 1-1/2 x 8 threaded nose.  Make sure it's single phase or you'll need to add some money for a converter or VFD.  I just re-read your initial post.  I wonder why the owner has had to install new items, and in particular, gears.  That does suggest misuse.  A quick way to check for bed wear is to move the carriage to the spindle end, then snug the carriage lock so that there's slight drag when you move the carriage.  Then move the carriage toward the tailstock  until it binds.   That gives you a crude idea of the amount of bed wear.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 16, 2017)

dgehricke said:


> Greetings all,
> Does anyone have any idea what these lathes go for these days ? It looks too be from the 50-60 no model# it does have a quick change gear box the fellow that has it claims to have installed many new items,gears etc.
> thanks for the info
> Regards
> dgehricke



Ok if the bed has V ways then you have one of the last 2 models clausing made of that lathe before they sold out to atlas.  Its either the 100 series MK3 or 100 series MK3a. These were made from '44-'48 starting with the Mk3 and then a few minor changes such as a different clutch system that moved the handle from its original left most position to the right into more of a center position on top of the headstock housing.  In '48 Atlas bought it out and went to flat ways and a few other changes before the totally redesign 200 series.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Nov 16, 2017)

Looks like lathe is mounted on a Sheldon WW11 Army mobile machine shop cabinet .legs at headstock end are at a angle to clear wheel well behind driver of a deuce and a half.have same cabinet under my Sheldon.


----------



## dgehricke (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the replys,this fellow was very vague about the lathe and I have an Atlas 10F with a lot of tooling so I really don't need another headache with another lathe. I thought there was something different about the cabinet, the owner was pushing it but I don't need it no telling whats in the draws of the cabinet. I thought it was a South Bend cabinet.
Its still on craigs list in Tampa and the owner lives about 1 hour north in Spring Hill, so thats gas for my car and if I bought it, then its gas for my sons pickup 
here's the link to it < https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/tls/d/causing-metal-lathe/6363255052.html > maybe some one else will be able to use it.
regards
dgehricke


----------



## RWL (Nov 18, 2017)

I based my original opinion of value based on the assumption that this had hardened V ways.  If it's a flat bed, the lathe value as pictured would be more in line with $500.  More if there's lots of tooling in the drawers and assuming there's not an inordinate amount of wear on a flat bed.  I don't blame you for not pursuing this since it apparently wouldn't be a significant upgrade to what you have now.


----------

